# drinking Winstrol?!



## bmezine (Jan 23, 2016)

Guys & Gals,

Im just curious to see what you all think...

I found this on the steroid website, this guy is talking about his Winstrol cycle..
Below i see him say to drink the winstrol.. 
I might be stupid but that does sound like a bad idea, or am i completely wrong now??



"Bro, you can't just keep injecting into the same place every day. You are going to build up too much scare tissue, plus its just going to be to tender. You are going to need to make a rotation. 6 places should be ok, 8 would be ideal. 

Do something like this

Day 1 R. Delt
Day 2 L. Delt 
Day 3 R. Quad
Day 4 L. Quad
Day 5 R. Glute
Day 6 L Glute

Then start over. If you want to add day 7 and 8 hit your calves, triceps, or pecs. The six day rotation is probably the easiest. YOU KNOW YOU CAN DRINK IT, and it makes very little difference. I have used both methods, ED injections and ED orally and I hardley ever notice a difference. You can also inject like 3x a week and drink it on the other days in order to save yourself from so many pokes."


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 23, 2016)

I've honestly never heard of that before, sounds like bs to me, but I'm not someone that's well versed in the knowledge of aas


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2016)

You can use winstrol as an oral yes.


----------



## bronco (Jan 23, 2016)

bmezine said:


> Guys & Gals,
> 
> Im just curious to see what you all think...
> 
> ...



As doc said yes you can drink it, but why the fuk would a dude do a winny only cycle? Assuming thats what he is doing


----------



## bvs (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah it makes sense that you can drink it because its a suspension and not an oil


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2016)

It's been a while since I've seen a "can I drink my winny" question....


Yes you can drink it.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 23, 2016)

See, and now I learned something new also.

That question honestly never once popped in my head


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow. Cliché


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2016)

Drinking a suspension steroid ment for injection is a huge waste.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 23, 2016)

It tastes like the most toxic swill you can imagine, I just know..lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 23, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Drinking a suspension steroid ment for injection is a huge waste.



Why 10 characters


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why 10 characters



Because Rosti


----------



## bronco (Jan 23, 2016)

stonetag said:


> It tastes like the most toxic swill you can imagine, I just know..lol



It is fuking disgusting


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why 10 characters



Because it is all ready to be injected.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 5, 2016)

ive done both methods before. I prefer drinking it than darting myself ED. It supposed to lose a bit of mg doing it orally than injecting it but I've never noticed much of a difference. Tastes like shit.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 5, 2016)

Can Injectable Winny be snorted?


----------



## TwinPeaks (Feb 13, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Can Injectable Winny be snorted?


Yes.
Also vein injections of winny are grt.


----------



## WARRIOR (Feb 13, 2016)

Injectable winstrol can be taken orally because it is still a 17alpha alkylated steroid which means it survives the first pass through the liver making it more bioactive.  I know this is common knowledge to most of us, but figured I would write it since no one else did.


----------

